
METAFONT (1984) - Tomte
http://tug.ctan.org/systems/knuth/dist/mf/mf.web
======
svat
The .web files aren't meant to be read raw; you should instead read the
typeset version ([http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf](http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/mf/mf.pdf))

Even better to read from volumes C, D, E of the _Computers and Typesetting_
series
([https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/abcde.html](https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/abcde.html)).
Specifically in this case, Volume D ( _METAFONT: The Program_ ) — the mini-
indices on each page spread are useful if you're trying to understand the
program, and they're missing in the typeset PDF (above) that you can get with
weave.

